# riding borders



## fatalice (Mar 30, 2012)

so i've been hopping around canada for about a year now but i have never come close to crossing the border. im just wondering if anyone has experience with this. i feel like it would be a risky thing to do but like i said iv never been so i dont know.
if anyone knows about it please let me know im curious


----------

